# From Maxima to Sentra!



## maxedout97maxima (Dec 2, 2002)

Ok I have a 1997 Nissan Maxima and it is "finished" except the rest of a body kit and leather interior.....so I'm turning my attention more to my 1992 Sentra SE ----> 

http://members.cardomain.com/puresentra

some ideas are going up to 16" or 17" wheels(silver of course no chrome)

exhaust cat-back muffler, new paint(black),FSTB,new tint,

give me more suggestions and no I'm not lowering it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I'm going to use my Maxima as a style example but I want my Sentra to be diferent from my Maxima!


----------



## Centurion (Sep 5, 2002)

Well that's a tough question because certain mods might be considered "cool" to somebody but "gay" to somebody else so really it's an impossible question. My stinkin' two cent opinion is to keep it clean (stock).


----------



## Pretty White (May 6, 2002)

Boost, no less. SR20DET


----------



## jetsam (Feb 7, 2004)

17s? dude, everybody has 17s. if ya wanna be different, get MATTRACKS!

www.mattracks.com


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

Maybe get some Tsuru headlights. Since your not gonna lower it I would probably go with 16s.


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

jetsam said:


> 17s? dude, everybody has 17s. if ya wanna be different, get MATTRACKS!
> 
> www.mattracks.com



contribute something useful

and greg said it, go tsuru conversion and 16's


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

MATTRACKS are sweet! Too bad they're over $4000.


----------

